# A contradictory city ——NanChang



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

This is a antiquated city which is 2200 years old , This is compeletly new city which you can find construction plant everywhere . This is my hometown , and i will introduce it to you my friend.:nocrook:


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

This representative picture was shot when the closing ceremony of Nanchang military tattoo was held.

The heritage building named 'TengWangGe' is one of the three famoused pavilions in china. The area behind TengWangGe is a new district of NanChang named HongGuTan.


Flickr 上 chewisky 的 162423u3syif9usautd9zc


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

Flickr 上 chewisky 的 1624236ztd7qd7wddc7qmt


*the two pics above was shot by " cigarette ash on the left hand" , a shutterbug in nanchang*


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

*Some introduction about The Pavilion of Prince Teng (Teng Wang Ge) from wiki. And we can find the building was always dogged by misfortunes 
* 

The Pavilion of Prince Teng achieved national fame through the Preface to the Pavilion of Prince Teng. As a result, it was endowed by later generations with almost legendary status as an example of magnificent architecture. When the Forbidden City was built, its corner towers were built to imitate the Pavilion of Prince Teng and the Yellow Crane Pavilion as depicted in Song Dynasty paintings. (Strangely, both pavilions are depicted identically in surviving paintings.) These uniquely structured corner towers remain some of the most valued architectural treasures of the Forbidden City.

[edit] Construction Timeline[3]Year Event 
653 Constructed 
675 Reconstructed 
790 Reconstructed 
820 Reconstructed 
848 Reconstructed after being destroyed in a fire 
1108 Reconstructed. Smaller structures added to the north and south of the main pavilion. The northern structure is named "Pulling Emerald-Green Pavilion" (Chinese: 挹翠亭; pinyin: Yì Cuì Tíng) and the southern structure is named "Pressing River Pavilion" (Chinese: 压江亭; pinyin: Yā Jiāng Tíng). 
1294 Placed on top of the city walls after being damaged several times during wars. 
1336 Reconstruction started in 1334 and completed in 1336 
1436 Reconstructed after sinking into the river. It is renamed "Greeting Kindness Hall" (Chinese: 迎恩堂; pinyin: Yíng Ēn Táng). 
1452 Reconstructed after being destroyed in a fire. It is renamed "Number 1 Building in Xi Jiang" (Chinese: 西江第一楼; pinyin: Xī Jiāng Dí Yì Lóu). 
1468 Reconstructed after it collapses. Its original name restored. 
1527 Reconstructed after being destroyed earlier in the Chen Hao Uprising (Chinese: 宸濠之乱; pinyin: Chén Háo zhi Luàn). 
1599 Reconstructed after being near collapse. 
1616 Reconstructed after being destroyed in a fire. 
1634 Reconstruction starts in 1633 and completes the following year. 
1648 Destroyed when it catches fire while defending Ming generals torch surrounding area to open a clear perimeter against advancing Qing troops. 
1654 Reconstructed 
1679 Reconstructed after being destroyed in a fire. 
1682 Reconstructed after being destroyed in a fire. 
1685 Reconstructed after being destroyed in a fire. 
1702 Reconstructed 
1706 Reconstructed after being destroyed in a fire. 
1731 Destroyed in a fire 
1736 Reconstructed 
1743 Reconstructed and again renamed "Number 1 Building in Xi Jiang". 
1788 Reconstructed after it collapses. 
1805 Reconstructed 
1812 Reconstructed 
1847 Reconstructed twice after multiple fires. 
1853 Destroyed with much of Nanchang in a three day fire during Tai Ping Rebellion attack. 
1873 Reconstruction started in 1872 and completed the following year. 
1909 Reconstructed after being destroyed in a fire. 
1926 Destroyed by defenders when Nanchang is attacked by the Northern Expedition. 
1935 An attempt to reconstruct is halted due to the Japanese invasion. 
1985 Reconstructed 
1991 The smaller buildings "Pulling Emerald-Green Pavilion" and "Pressing River Pavilion" are restored.


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

*a bird's-eye view of nanchang shot about 70 years ago*


Flickr 上 chewisky 的 旧南昌城鸟瞰图


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

*the time show by the pic is about 1980 , and this is bayi square *


Flickr 上 chewisky 的 5bafa40f4bfbfbed9881c33d78f0f736aec31f93


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

*a pic of ten years ago*


Flickr 上 chewisky 的 南昌城鸟瞰图


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new thread on China...


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

*several years ago*

*Bayi Square，its reputation is just behind Tian`an men Square in china because of that it is a symbol of politics ,*


Flickr 上 chewisky 的 9252ae7e45f1a6230cd7daaa


Flickr 上 chewisky 的 2107271_823232


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

Linguine said:


> nice new thread on China...


Thx
:cheer::cheer:


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

*Nanchang has a nickname that is Hero City,there is some interpretation about it.*


The brand of ‘Hero City’ is a general designation of a series of brands are focused on ‘August 1st’spirit and based on Nanchang’s image.

The brand core mark contains two Chinese characters meaning ‘August 1st’ and the pentacle, forming a shape of solemn monument. It demonstrates the core concept of ‘August 1st’spirit, i.e. justice, power, glory and victory, implying that Nanchang is the birth place of army flag, a hero city. Meanwhile, it has been artistically elaborated in a modern, pleasing way to show the orientation of Nanchang’s development.It has two basic colors—red and yellow, distilled from our army flag. The grey represents modern and humanity.

Hero City Business is a branch of Hero City brands, obliged to promote and manage these brands.Mark of Hero City Business is the same with that of Hero City, covering the implication of Hero City brand too.

Moreover, the mark is added with yellow strips, like ribbons of campaign buttons, expressing the mission for Hero City Business to promote and manage the brand. In addition, there is a pyramid in the pentacle, standing for the smooth, effective development of its business.

Then military tattoo is the branch of Hero City brand, a grand celebration mainly including international military bands’ performance, a special festival peculiar to Nanchang.The mark of military tattoo adds five yellow lines implying staff in the two characters, together with the symbol of circular horn and saber. The whole design vividly depicts the image of promoting ‘August 1st’ spirit and advocating the city features through military music.


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

*Bayi Square was builted in 1956, then, In order to commemorate the 50th anniversary of PLA, a monument was builted in the central of square in 1977.*


Flickr 上 chewisky 的 20081210113333255_2


Flickr 上 chewisky 的 001bb9dccd0d0b4172f10b


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Magnificent, very nice photos; i would like to see more please


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Magnificent, very nice photos; i would like to see more please


:banana:Thank you for your praise! I will try to renew this thread everyday if everybody like this topic.


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

*The last pic of taday——The dusk of Nanchang*

*photo from my friend "ZangYi"*


Flickr 上 chewisky 的 6f54028cjw1djurwhxct5j


----------



## qwert0 (Feb 20, 2012)

Interesting city, I would appreciate some street photos (and not just skylines, overhead shots, etc.) if possible.  Some photos from the city's main streets, for example.


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

qwert0 said:


> Interesting city, I would appreciate some street photos (and not just skylines, overhead shots, etc.) if possible.  Some photos from the city's main streets, for example.


Good suggestion ! I will post some street pics of old district, and it will natuarly reflect the real and normal life of residents .


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

*BaYi road *


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

two people out the jewelry shop


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

Candy street named ZiGu road 




People in candy store. And these photo were all shot during Chinese New Year


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

A alleyway in old district


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

a traditional restaurant


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

trouble in development ， traffic jam


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

a riverside park in the early morning, there usually were lots people( especially old people) doing some excercise such as Tai Chi here


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

Now this is HongGuTan (the beach of red grain) which is a new district of NanChang and the new core of the city.

Hear was a desolate beach until 2000 year , after that time, HongGuTan develope rapidly day by day , a morden new city has stood on the west of NanChang


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

*new building*


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

some street view in HongGuTan


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

a culture park


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

Do your city have such cattle??

:lol:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Great city,great downtown,thks for sharing!


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

REMAIN HONG GU TAN


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

*THE VIEW OF THAT FROM HONG GU TAN TO OLD TOWN*


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

FROM OLD TOWN TO HONG GU TAN


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

南昌好地方。
党国的发源地


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

QIUSHUI SQUARE (autumn water square)


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

annual west bank music festival


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

*a parade female team in zhongshan road during the 4th nanchang tattoo*


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

others pics from diffrent countries during NanChang 4th tattoo 

Turkey


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

New Zealand




The Republic of Belarus


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

Russia





Tonga


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

Australia


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

Australia Royal Navy







Thailand


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

France





Poland





Malaysia


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

*Star of Nanchang

Star of Nanchang Wheel in Nanchang, China. Currently he second tallest wheel in the world at 160-metre (525 ft) tall.*


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

The Shenjin tower is located on the east Lake District, Chinta Street, west of Nanchang City. The original old city virtuous gate reflected outside, the construction began at Tang Tianyou year (904-907) and passed down during construction of the tower. There are four golden rope, three ancient swords (separately engraved with "drives wind", "to put out fire" and "falls flood dragon" inscription), and also 300 Buddhist relics. It acquires its fame because of the Chinta rope. The rope Chinta for the Chiangnan models the post and panel structure of the pavilion tower, the tower height is 50.86 meters, the tower body is octagon with seven levels (seven bright and eight dark). On the exterior is the octagon shape, Zhu fence grey tile, the ink angle wall and the warning gold bottle gourd that has the strong religious color, the elegant upturned eave, and hanging copper bell (according to manufacture ancient times chime craft, casting wind chimes, seven sounds) is plain yet beautiful, with artistic style which Chiangnan was constructed.

The rope Chinta began construction from the Tang Dynasty and has more than 1,100 years of history till now. It was the historical information carrier and the generation working people wisdom crystallization. The rope Chinta is the Chiangnan model post and panel structure pavilion type tower, the tower height is 50.86 meters, tower body octagon and seven levels (seven bright and eight dark), the blue brick masonry and building, the plane outside the octagon. Four sides tower body is each equipped with the real entry, four sides vacation entry, each real and fake entry mutually staggers, each entry form different.


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

elephant lake (Xiang Hu)

*Elephant Lake Scenic Area*象湖风景区 
The wedge-shaped Elephant Lake is to be found to the southwest of Nanchang, which reaches the General’s Gate in the north, and stretches down as far south as the city’s outer ring road. Elephant Lake is roughly twice the size of Hangzhou’s West Lake, and there’s a small island plonked right in the middle of it, split into two embankments. On the north-east, there’s a wide plaza; on the south-west, there’s a cluster of ancient buildings. The island has an area of around 1.9 hectares with an area in the centre – acting as the ‘city centre’ of the island – with many replica ancient buildings evocative of the bygone literati days of mist-shrouded pagodas, poets sitting by the shore, and wine-drinkers reveling in their inebriated haze. The two embankments – one short, one long – have a series of man-made troughs built into them, with bridges spanning the holes. On these bridges you can find some carved statues of historical persons of note, with brief explanations of their importance. Also of interest is the statue of Guanying (the famous Chinese war general) which stands in Guanying Square, and the nearby Longevity Palace (万寿宫) and accompanying pagoda tower, which honour Jiangxi through Master Fu, the ancient Buddhist master. If you want to want to cover the whole area by bicycle, it will take a long time indeed; we advise renting a bike for the day.


----------

